# PT 709 Magazine issue



## EMTDrexler (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all! New to the forum, Just had a quick question, I just recently picked up a 709 and have shot approx 150 rounds through it flawlessly (love this gun), however I noticed that sometimes it was difficult to put the magazine back in the gun, kinda as if it was hitting something?? Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you taken the slide off and inserted a full magazine? Does it seem to catch on anything then? Could be the magazine release/catch is out of spec. Just a thought. I don't know what else it could be catching on and is this happening with all your mags or just one?


----------



## EMTDrexler (Apr 16, 2012)

Ya it appears that its hitting the mag release, I dont know if this is normal as my bersa or kel tec don't do this. I am starting to see wear on the mag where it hits the release. When I push the mag in I get about have way then hit some resistance then its smooth sailing. and its both mags, I just want to ensure that I wont damage any internal parts by using some force. Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It would be OK for a little resistence, and to slap the magazine home, but it shouldn't be gouging your magazines either. If you have a good Gunsmith in your area you may want to drop by and get an opinion on whether this is normal or perhaps the magazine catch/release needs to be replaced, or smoothed out, or is just new and needs a little wearing in. Does the magazine drop freely when you depress the magazine release?


----------



## EMTDrexler (Apr 16, 2012)

I wouldn't say that it was gouging but you can see see the wear on the mag, and yes it drops freely.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds OK to me, but you may want to see if your magazines drop freely fully loaded as well. Although I suspect your magazine catch just needs to be worn in a little, however, I've experienced what your describing as well with one very old factory mag and some cheaply made aftermarket mags that had bulged a bit and suffered a tight fit passing the magazine catch that would not drop free fully loaded but would drop free unloaded.


----------



## EMTDrexler (Apr 16, 2012)

I will see if it gets better, perhaps I can insert and remove the mag several times to see if it gets better ?? I can careless about the mag, But I do not want to Damage the pistol


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

EMTDrexler said:


> I will see if it gets better, perhaps I can insert and remove the mag several times to see if it gets better ?? I can careless about the mag, But I do not want to Damage the pistol


Curious as to how, no that some time has passed, if your magazine issue has gotten better or worse? I bought a PT-709 about two weeks ago, but just got to the range this morning to shoot it. I did not notice any problems with the magazine, but my large hands had some problems working the trigger at times. I think, since my finger was going waaayyy past the distal joint of the finger, I was pulling the trigger kinda sideways instead of straight back. It made is so that it did not disengage the safety in the trigger at times, I think. Other than that it ran fine for fifty rounds.:mrgreen:


----------

